# Is There Such A Thing?



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys, looking for a convertible frame assembly schematic for a 68 GTO. Have my new frame in and want to disassemble it for powder coating. Just want to make sure I can put it back together with no extra parts left over.....I've looked through all of my manuals and can't find one.

I know I can take plenty of pictures and video.......Just wondering if a frame schematic even exists......and yes I called Dynacorn.....No Go, They Laughed.

Thanks for any help.............


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

You can find it in the Fisher Body Assembly Manual.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The FISHER manual will only be of some help. 
You really should carefully photograph any/all details that are not covered/shown, just to cover yourself 

1968 FOLDING TOP SECTION;
http://thefirstgensite.com/library/68fisherbody/13_FoldingTop.pdf


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The FISHER manual will only be of some help.
> You really should carefully photograph any/all details that are not covered/shown, just to cover yourself
> 
> 1968 FOLDING TOP SECTION;
> http://thefirstgensite.com/library/68fisherbody/13_FoldingTop.pdf


Exactly, limited info for sure, I got the same from my Fisher manual.....I was afraid of that.....Thanks!


----------



## caboman (Dec 17, 2015)

Not questioning your project, but....I took my '67 convertible frame off to restore the forward rail. There was rust where the tack strip and rubber seal were. While it was off the car, I thought...why not repaint it? As I recall, I sanded, primed and then painted with (I think) Imron urethane that had some flattener added. The entire frame assembly was removed, not disassembled. That was at least 30 years ago. I still have the car and the top frame looks great today. Just my .02.


----------

